
What the end of visual basic means - endlessvoid94
https://davepaola.com/2020/03/15/the-end-of-visual-basic/
======
quantified
Original Basic with line numbers and all was an incredibly helpful stepping
stone to learning more complex programming.

Scratch [https://scratch.mit.edu](https://scratch.mit.edu) and Logo fill some
of the same purpose as educational stepping stones.

